# short ram or CAI?



## kevin41587 (Feb 20, 2005)

I saw on ebay they have a short ram system for a 94 altima for 26-40 bucks, but im trying to get a CAI. Is there a CAI available for that model Altima? Thanks. Oh yeah and which would you recomend?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

http://hotshot.com/hotshotintakes/ns4015.html
hotshot is prettymuch top notch for our cars.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

the hot shot is a good idea and a smart choice but i read somewhere if yu buy cai for a newer sentra se-r it will fit wit little modification to da piping.


----------



## bcb00 (Jan 9, 2005)

*Be wary of E Bay intakes*

I bought a short ram for my '93, the adapter that goes to the TBI didn't line up, no help from the seller. Just make sure to check fitment before ending contact with seller.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i would buy a CAI (hotshot to be exact) but i also had an Ebay special on my car for a little while. it was only an adaptor plate and filter. to make sure you dont get a wrong part (and if you do your not liable to pay) go out and measure the diemeter of the opening in the MAF. then ask the seller if it comes with a...........*what ever the diameter was* adaptor(save the email). if the holes are off you can just redrill the. then, if it dosent fit/to small. you can say he said he would give you the correct part (retrieve email) and get the part you need :thumbup:


----------



## kevin41587 (Feb 20, 2005)

bcb00 said:


> I bought a short ram for my '93, the adapter that goes to the TBI didn't line up, no help from the seller. Just make sure to check fitment before ending contact with seller.


what happened there? did you get it all striaghtened out or what? and do you think its really worth gettin one? im seeing all these on ebay for like 40 bills and im thinking on gettin one..


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i used to hav a adapter and filter on mine abd it increases engine growl but no power, if yu want power jus get a k&n or a good brand drop in filter.


----------



## kevin41587 (Feb 20, 2005)

mrnoname said:


> i used to hav a adapter and filter on mine abd it increases engine growl but no power, if yu want power jus get a k&n or a good brand drop in filter.


was it that ebay short ram special? or what? does the CAI increase both engine growl and power?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

the short ram for the altima ka24de is a new stainless pipe from the throttle body to about 8 inch's over to the MAF and an adapter and filter, and the CAI is goin to be the piece to go with i put 1 off ebay on my civic and i couldnt really here it in the car as good because the filter is on the pass side in the bumper, but added a few horses and the people outside the car can really here it. so the CAI in my opinion is the way to go.


----------



## altyourmind (Jan 23, 2005)

mrnoname said:


> the hot shot is a good idea and a smart choice but i read somewhere if yu buy cai for a newer sentra se-r it will fit wit little modification to da piping.


The aem cai for the 2003 se-r fits with very little mods


----------



## kevin41587 (Feb 20, 2005)

altyourmind said:


> The aem cai for the 2003 se-r fits with very little mods


just bending some piping it will fit or what? i heard aems are really good so i may wanna do this...


----------



## altyourmind (Jan 23, 2005)

kevin41587 said:


> just bending some piping it will fit or what? i heard aems are really good so i may wanna do this...


you will need to cut the hole next to the bat were the factory inlet is and there is no need to bend any of the pipe you can use a rubber ext you can pick one up at any import shop


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

but cutting the hole isnt easy, its a pain if you dont have the right tools


----------



## kevin41587 (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah it seems like it would just be the best to get the hotshot cai and not the aem and mod that...


----------



## altyourmind (Jan 23, 2005)

kevin41587 said:


> yeah it seems like it would just be the best to get the hotshot cai and not the aem and mod that...


 the only reason i went with the aem is i have more trust in the brand I hear that the hotshot is a great upgrade for are cars just do what you thank is right and enjoy your mods both will give you a small gain in hp


----------

